# Lampe and Vranes and Vujanic...excerpts by Marc Berman



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

This is an excerpt from today's NY Post by Marc Berman...

With summer-league practices beginning Wednesday, neither Vranes nor 7-foot Maciej Lampe is a summer-league shoo-in. Marc Cornstein, Vranes' agent, is still negotiating with his Serbian team for a buyout figure in the $350,000 range - the maximum the Knicks are permitted to pay. 

The Lampe situation with Real Madrid is more unsettled with his buyout clause is set at $2 million. Four days of negotiations haven't whittled the number down much and the Knicks may have to give Lampe part of their $4.9M exception. 

Real Madrid, meanwhile, has bristled at Lampe playing summer league, sources said. Lampe's reps have sent Real Madrid a letter, saying Lampe plans to play summer league regardless of a settlement. End Excerpt. End of article

If the Knicks use part of the MLE to sign Lampe, they effectively take themselves out from signing any of the big FA's out there, like Nestorovic. But, they could use a portion of the MLE to buyout Lampe and still might be able to sign a lesser FA like a Speedy Claxton. I don't think Vranes contract will prove difficult for the Knicks. Aslo in the NY Post was on article on Milos Vujanic. Milos' s agent is talking abouot maybe 2 years down the road. Here is another excerpt by Marc Berman...

Tuesday, Vujanic, drafted last summer, officially signed his Bologna contract after passing his physical - a two-year deal worth about $1.6 million per. He has a player option on a third season. In what is bad news for the Knicks, there is no opt-out after one year, meaning the Knicks would have to go through the pains of buying out another European contract. 

"We shall see after the first year," Ristanovic said. "You ask me in my heart, I think it's better for two years. We'll see how he feels after the first year. I explain to New York fans that in one or two years, Milos will come to the NBA at his best. He will be 100 percent prepared for the NBA. This will be the best for the player, Knicks and New York fans. In two years, he'll be 25 and have 10 years with the Knicks." 

Because of national-team commitments July 17, Vujanic declined an invitation to play summer league or even visit with Knick coaches to work out this month. Ristanovic guaranteed Vujanic will play summer league next year, regardless. Ristanovic admits Knick GM Scott Layden isn't happy. 

"We have arguments," Ristanovic said. "He doesn't understand. All he wants is that Milos arrives to the Knicks. He only wants this thing." Layden declined to comment. End Excerpt. End Article... 


I would be pissed off too, if an agent were jerking me around. Who knows, if the Knicks buyout Lampe this here using the MLE, would the Knicks be willing to do it again next year, to get this guy over here finally. I think the Knicks are capped out for awhile. Even if they don't resign Mcdyess, they would have to unload some salary to sign Milos or any other free agent they would be looking at next year...


----------



## DaBiGjImMy (Jun 19, 2003)

:upset:  :no: i 've been a knick fan since '94.......and ever since ernie left its like we've been CURSED!!!!!!! i say trade the rights to vujanic if he really doesn't want to play for NY... da hell with him! As for Lampe.... we shud take a chance on him and pay for his buyout see whats up with him?
question?...... is milos signed with 2 different teams now?


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Nah, Milos isn't signed to 2 teams. Although he is signed to that Italian team, the Kncks still hold his rights as far as the NBA is concerned, being that they drafted hinm last year. Meaning, no other team in the NBA can sign him to a contract without the Knicks permission or the Knicks trading his right to another NBA team. That being said, he is under contract with team Bologna in Italy for 2 years, with an opt out in the 3rd year. If the Knicks want him here in the U.S., they would first have to buy out his contract in Italy, then negotiate a contract with him. Basically, what I am saying is the Knicks are the only NBA team able to negotiate with this guy, being that they drafted him, but he has not signed a contract with the Knicks. I hope I explained that correctly. If anybody could elaborate more I would appreciate the help...


----------



## bl611 (May 7, 2003)

The knicks are really starting to compile quite a team of european players.....Too bad thier all staying in Europe (maybe if the Knicks played their home games in Paris??????)


----------



## . (Jun 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bl611</b>!
> The knicks are really starting to compile quite a team of european players.....Too bad thier all staying in Europe (maybe if the Knicks played their home games in Paris??????)


i still wonder if theres a conspiracy theory behind the draft of lampe in the second round, why would all these teams pass on him and not the knicks ??
strange isnt it ?? and why would knicks took the risk when theres no other team would ????? is he going to play next year ????? if knicks willing to take the risk for him then i am sure any other team who passed him in the first round is capable of doing that too, but why didnt they do it ??
a big "?" mark in my mind, he he he he he muahhhahuauahuahaha bbuahhhhaubauaubu :rofl:
:hurl: :banghead: :cthread:


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Of course, there is a Conspiracy...That memo from the NBA stating that Real Madrid still has Lampe's contract rights was timed at just the right time. It allowed Layden to save face after not getting Lampe with the 9th pick. David Stern has to do everything for the Knicks...


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

what conspiracy? I'm a heat fan and I'll be the first one to say that that's BS. 
If Lampe got drafted anywhere in the first round after the 15th pick that team would have had to wait about 4 years for him to come over. That's a big decision to make in 5 minutes in the war room don't you think? Especially if you consider that none of these teams had worked him out.

Take a look at the rookie scale contracts for late first rounders and you'll get what I'm talking about. 

That's exactly why Delfino won't be coming over this year even though his buyout is half of Lampe's.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

When I say there's a Conspiracy, it's being said 'Tongue in Cheek' and a little wink. It's not to be taken seriously ok? EASY...


----------



## H2O (Jul 10, 2002)

IMO the best course of action for the Knicks is to convince Vujanic to fire his agent, and then split the MLE between Lampe and Vujanic, giving Vujanic enough to negotiate a buyout on his contract.

That way we could get all our Europeans over here and end all this nonsense. I firmly believe the whole debacle is the result of some bad advice and a greedy agent. Lets not forget Vujanic is only 22, and probably not a very experiened business man. I feel he has fallen victim to some bad advice.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Amen, H2O...I hear exactly what you're saying and agree wholeheartedly with you. That is exactly what I have been thinkng they should do. Stop all that *****footing around with Milos's agent and get him here...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>.</b>!
> 
> 
> i still wonder if theres a conspiracy theory behind the draft of lampe in the second round, why would all these teams pass on him and not the knicks ??
> ...


Conspiracy? You are nuttie, they picked him because they already had a first round lotto pick, and in the second round there was a chance to get another? Man... if the Knicks didn't pick him, he would have been picked after... or within the top 5 of the 2nd round.

-Petey


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

*does lampe have to sign*

with knicks in order to play in summer league? arent most players given offers to play for summer league teams, but they dont actually sign a contract right? So I dont see why Lampe can't play assuming the real madrid season is over


----------



## Sofo2NY (Jun 1, 2003)

Real Madrid has allowed Lampe to play in the Summer League games.


----------



## Hired Goon (Jul 15, 2003)

Ya he had 2 pts 3 rbs and 5 fouls in his first summer league game


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Lampe*

I pretty ticked off here. We were lead to believe he was the second best prospect in Europe. WTF is that, he looks worse than 
the French center the Knicks drafted a few years back.

The second coming of Dirk my as&&7s.

They could have had Luke Walton instead.


----------

